# Raid on NDGF Budget



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

ETREE ALERT-FEB. 20, 2011

ITEM: Senate Bill 2017 (ND Game and Fish Budget Appropriations) deer depredation amendment.

Monday or Tuesday of next week there may be an attempt to raid the NDGF budget for 5 million dollars for supposed deer depredation damages to farm properties. The amendment is coming from one senator.

Request a Do Not Pass for the SB-2017 deer depredation amendment, from the committee members below.

The NDGF tries very hard to accommodate landowners with deer problems. NDGF has multiple programs in place already to alleviate deer pressure. These problems often arise because landowners refuse to allow open hunting to thin the deer herd. The NDGF money in question is your license money. You as a sportsman have a vested interest in how it is spent for the most good for our outdoor opportunities. Your contact on this action is extremely important.

Email your request of action to all of these Senate Appropriations Committee members:

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected];
[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]

Ray Holmberg (Grand Forks)
Bill Bowman (Bowman)
Tony Grindberg (Fargo)
Randel Christmann (Hazen)
Robert Erbele (Lehr)
Tom Fischer (Fargo)
Robert Kilzer (Bismarck)
Karen Krebsbach (Minot)
Terry Wanzek (Jamestown)
Rich Wardner (Dickinson)
David O'Connell (Lansford)
Larry Robinson (Valley City)
John Warner (Ryder)

To leave messages for legislators dial toll-free 888-635-3447.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I would add this is not just a ND sportsman issue. Everybody that pays license fees to NDGF has a stake in how these monies are spent. Let the committee know your feelings.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

How about depredation on vehicles? I think the GF should pay them too. And they should pay my grandpa because the deer eat his garden up!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The amendment appears to be for real, if unbelieveable logic. Allowing hunting is the best control of problem deer. Unfortunately, if this amendments passes, it will reward those who allow the least hunting. Go Figure. :eyeroll:


----------



## MACBARN (Aug 1, 2002)

I would have to agree with Dick, my neighbor doesn't allow any deer hunting on his land and suffers from terrible predation by deer.

SB


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> The amendment appears to be for real, if unbelieveable logic. Allowing hunting is the best control of problem deer. Unfortunately, if this amendments passes, it will reward those who allow the least hunting. Go Figure. :eyeroll:


Not True, but don't believe me ask Randy Kreil. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The saddest part of this affair is one ND state senator has an ax to grind with NDGF. He demonstrated the same vitriol in the 2009 session. It is unconscionable that any politician would diminish that office in such a manner.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

who is it Dick, i'd like to know. Curiosity is killing me.

xdeano


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Anybody have a link to this amendment. I can't find anything on it.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> He demonstrated the same vitriol in the 2009 session.


Congrats Dick I see you've been watching the news about Tucson. You learned a new word a .50 center for sure :beer: :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Amendment is DOA. You guys are top notch!!!!

A number of senators said they got multiple contacts from ND sportsmen against the amendment. The lobbyists from the various wildlife groups did their job very well. NDGF testified in your behalf and deserve a pat on the back. Senator Wanzek spoke eloquently for NDGF too as did Senator Robinson.

Take a minute to thank these Senators for killing that amendment.

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; 
[email protected]; [email protected];


----------

